
Ask HN: State of the art in dashboards - sgt101
Look and feel seems much less important than the ability to deliver information and help users to understand complex data; what&#x27;s the state of the art and where can I find it?
======
user5994461
What are you talking about?

Monitoring? Analytics? Big Data Visualization? Other?

What do you want to see?

~~~
sgt101
I want to find research that tells me how a dashboard should work in order to
deliver insight to a user.

Dashboards are important artefacts for business users, but their design seems
to be about aethestics rather than function; and whereas individual
visualisations are researched to understand how they deliver information (for
example the uselessness of pi-charts) the overall design of dashboards doesn't
seem to have any understood structure or known methods of adding value.

